# Your favourite pics?



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought I'd create a thread for the rest of us to post up some of your favourite pics, be them car/bike related or not 

I'll get the ball rolling.














































Matt


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

My favourite of the Mrs


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

great looking mini


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Mini was for sale at the AutoSport show... he wanted 20k for it!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Think these reflect the diversity of my interests


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Love the guitars. Great composition


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I still like this one - taken in 2008 on a Sony Ericcson mobile phone...

Wales v Italy - 2008 6 nations championship - with a tilt-shift effect:


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Some cool piccies in this thread already! 

A couple of mine.



















Thanks for looking


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

impster said:


> I still like this one - taken in 2008 on a Sony Ericcson mobile phone...
> 
> Wales v Italy - 2008 6 nations championship - with a tilt-shift effect:


The Subbuteo effect, brilliant:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Love the guitars. Great composition


Thank you, I have a thing about symmetry ,very useful that my pal plays lefthanded.


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

How can you not say no to Eleanor??


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's the only ones I like that I took lol.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Here's my current fave photo:









The following screenshots are a selection of my favourite photos that I have as a desktop on my mac. Each photo (bar the last 5) I have taken myself.

l-r Hubby on North Berwick beach; Edinburgh Tattoo; Rock climbing in Norway; Desperate Dan; Frosty dog walk; Loch Ore









l-r Lake Windermere; York wheel over the Ouze; Barry Buddon Training Ground from a chinook; Christmas Tree NYC; Battery Park NYC from Staten Is. Ferry; Niagra Falls.









Forth Rail Bridge 100 yrs celebration lights; the remaining pictures were not taken by me but lifted from the UK Army website as images from Op. Telic in 2003.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

my favorite at the moment








Taken with my D90


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres mine and a lot more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

FALCONGTHO said:


> How can you not say no to Eleanor??


Lovely use of spot colour, like this pic:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

here are my most recent faves


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

I wanted to pick five, but couldn't narrow it down.

Some cracking efforts from you guys though!


----------



## Bish (Aug 28, 2007)

that tt looks great


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some cracking shots there chaps :thumb:



Pieface876 said:


> Here's the only ones I like that I took lol.


I like that, but the problem is the barrel distortion of the lens has the right hand end of the building leaning - the left hand end is vertical as it's centre frame - which is accentuated because it's so close to the edge of the frame.

I'd be inclined to fix the barrel distortion if you have a program that can do so but, if not, rotated the pic so the right hand end is vertical; having the left hand end leaning will be much less noticeable as the straight edge is shorter.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The facebook one is heavily compressed but it gives you an idea.

No idea why I like this one really but definetly my favorite of the car and one of the best I've taken - Even if it's dirty and the wipers are in a stupid place.










Plus I always love this one purley for the aww factor :lol: My mums kitten on first day home


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A few of mine.



























































































Maxtor.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^^ great pics maxtor:thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Maldives - taken on a Canon 2.1MP compact camera.









Iceland - EOS 350D on a 30 sec exposure.









From a critics point of view, these photos are probably pants - but I like 'em.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

MXTFiesta you have some NICE pics! Is that old and new Mini William (Billy) Fru's? The traveller is a seriously tidy car. Love the subtle look of the ice. Infact its Grinnal V8s traveller. Just realised that...........


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish I could take pictures like these.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------

